# Macbook Wont Boot



## Hunt1153 (May 8, 2009)

My girlfriend owns a Macbook that she purchased just this past august. I am going to college for computer science to be an IT but I only know Windows right at the moment. The problem that we are having with the mac is that it wont boot. I get as far as the boot screen with the apple and turning gear. The computer will sit here for hours and never move. I have tried everything that I knew, ex. boot without the battery and hold shift to boot in safe mode. Problem is that it wont get to the screen to boot into safe mode. I have been reading a few forums and the fix for them is that the hard drive has failed. Is this all that we can do? The computer is under warranty but we live so far away from an Apple store. If you could give me an answer and maybe a solution I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks, 
Hunt1153


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Will it still boot from a CD? Get the OS X install disk that came with it, and put it in the drive. Turn it on and push and hold the option key right away. You should get a screen with icons on it of the hard drive and the disk. Click on the disk and it should boot from, it. Once you get to the point where it asks you to install the OS, click on the menu named Utilities and open Disk Utility. Have it do first aid on the disk and then from the same menu open Startup Disk and select the hard drive and click on restart.


----------



## fmprdwg (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds exactly what happened to my Macbook. A power surge occurred and despite the fact Macbook has a battery, the surge according to Apple tech store took out the HD. They tried the boot with CNTL C and several other tricks, but no go on mine. Since it was under warranty they were able captured data on old drive and installed new one for free. All's well here now.:wave:


----------

